# Kayak Trailer



## fixit (May 8, 2015)

One of my projects. I enjoy paddling on lakes & creeks & do not like to transport the kayak on top of my CR-V. Most trailers available have springs that are too stiff for my 35 pound boat & I feel the bumps could damage the fiberglass boat. I'm picky I know. Any way this is what I came up with, it holds two boats and the suspension is adjustable if you the boat are heavy such as two canoes.

The frame is 2 inch square tubing, the axle is fabricated using stubs, suspension by coil over shocks. Works great, tows as if it's not there. A friend in S.C. saw it & convinced me to build him one. He claims he could sell as many as I want to make.









	

		
			
		

		
	
 .
	

		
			
		

		
	




fixit


----------



## Grumpy Gator (May 8, 2015)

That is a damn fine job.I like the way you used the shocks.I agree with your friend they would sell.
**G**


----------



## RJSakowski (May 8, 2015)

Nice Job!  A very clean line to the trailer and rather ingenious idea to suspend the load rather than the frame.  The use of leverage in your spring/shock arrangement is clever.  Do you feel any road bumps transmitted to your hitch through your now rigidly coupled axle/frame setup?  It looks like your tie rods and say bar are adjustable?

I like your paint job too.  You should turn heads wherever you take it!


----------



## Franko (May 8, 2015)

Very cool project and great work, Fixit. I bet it was fun to make.


----------



## fixit (May 8, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> Nice Job!  A very clean line to the trailer and rather ingenious idea to suspend the load rather than the frame.  The use of leverage in your spring/shock arrangement is clever.  Do you feel any road bumps transmitted to your hitch through your now rigidly coupled axle/frame setup?  It looks like your tie rods and say bar are adjustable?
> 
> I like your paint job too.  You should turn heads wherever you take it!



You don't feel anything VERY smooth, Lots of adjustments. Coils are adjustable and there is a second anchor point on the lever that adds maybe 150 # capacity. Paint job "SAFETY YELLOW" don't want any fool to hit me.

thanks, fixit


----------

